# Flavored Shot Shellls?



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the shells that flavor your game with the disolving pellets. Do they really pack enough punch to kill anything? Do they work? What flavor would you use?

www.seasonshot.com
[/url]


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That would be friggin awesome.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

"That would be friggin awesome." That about sums it up!!! Now if they can make a shell that cleans and gets the game ready to cook I would buy a truck load of that ammo.


----------

